# Windows Could not Configure one or More System Components



## WeatherMan (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi guys, please help this is driving me mad. I CANNOT load vista.


Running XP ATM, Want Vista x64.

Had Vista running perfectly on my old motherboard, that wouldnt overclock my e6400 very well, Bought a new board. Gigabyte DS3L P31.

I attempt to install vista.

Files copy OK
Extract OK
Features / Updates OK
Reboots /(normal) Completing Installation.


Graphics Drivers install, then a few seconds after that out of nowhere.

"Windows Could Not Configure One Or More System Components, Please Restart Your Computer And Restart The Installation To Install Windows"

No Error Code.

Googled for this problem, doesnt seem to happen very much, and when it does its to someone attempting to Upgrade, not a new install.

Whats going on?

The only thing thats changed is my Motherboard. 

I did get it installed ONCE, on the second attempt, but Had SP1 installing problems, so Had to format and try again. Hasn't installed since.

Tried another CPU, Ram, PSU, DVDRW & HDD, GPU, disconnected all devices, and unplugged my TV card. No go.

Any ideas, Im all out.


----------



## brian (Jul 26, 2008)

bad dvd? try installing it but when asked for your serial number just hit next. then try to install a different version. mind you that you will not be able to keep it but you can try it


----------



## WeatherMan (Jul 26, 2008)

Forgot to mention that sorry.

Already tried Installing Vista Basic, & Home Premium, with and without serials.

Still the same problem.

One thing I could do is try installing at stock clocks. lol


Doubt It'll make a difference but I'm going to try now.

Any other suggestions, highly doubtfull this will work.


----------

